# mane & tail rakes does anyone use them?



## Sags_Deer (6 January 2008)

if so how good are they please. thanks.x


----------



## __Annie__ (6 January 2008)

They do the job BUT exercise caution and don't get 'rake happy' like me.... I gave my mare a bogbrush mane


----------



## air78 (6 January 2008)

Brill for tails- but leave some longer hairs to lay flat when bandaged.
I don't use it on manes as I think it leaves too much thickness underneath.


----------



## samuelhorse (6 January 2008)

I too made a pigs ear of my boys mane - but got a bit zealous  as his mane is thick- I didnt realise how much I had really taken off till it all stood on end and looked like a well used bog brush!!!

On his tail it looked fine!!!

Be careful if using one, another tip is to brush the mane to the wrong side before raking!  I didnt, which made matters much worse!!!


----------



## Janette (6 January 2008)

Brilliant for giving the 'Pulled Tail' look - take the majority of the hair from the sides and underneath.  
Brilliant for taming/thinning manes which are left 'au naturel'.
Not so good if you want to plait the mane - leaves spikey bits between the plaits.


----------



## irishdraught (6 January 2008)

I love them - When using them, keep stopping and stand back and have a look to see how you are getting on. As others have said, it's very easy to get carried away!


----------



## Laafet (6 January 2008)

Love mine, I hate solo combs and Mr T has a really fine mane so I use it further down as need shortening not thinning as such. Great on tails too.


----------



## Befney3 (6 January 2008)

Love mine for tails but am of the belief that manes should be pulled using a comb &amp; my hands.


----------



## H's mum (6 January 2008)

I use one and love it - works a treat!
Much kinder than pulling! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## Allykat (6 January 2008)

Love mine  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Great on tails though haven't quite mastered manes yet. Have managed to thin out the thick mane on my TB a bit but needs a bit more work. Definitely worth buying though


----------



## Drummer (7 January 2008)

I love mine too, but I only use it on his tail as he is a baldy.  I tail bandage him up to whenever I can for ahort periods to keep it controlled.


----------



## miller (7 January 2008)

Use mine all the time on tail, on mane I use it for thinning only.

For mane I brush it all to the wrong side and thin, brushing it back over frequently - I the pull to the length I want


----------



## ajones (7 January 2008)

great on tails but not keen on using them on manes . dont try and do it in one go a try doing it over a few days that way you dont go mad with the rake


----------

